# black niger fish



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

has anybody heard of these sw fish. they are black,dark blue, and have a little yellow in them. also there 2 front teeth stick out about a .25"

they look pretty cool and are cheap. also they are very aggessive. and they7 are diamond shaped,and narrow. kinda like a trigger.has anybody heard or have any of these.thanks


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Sorry cant help you.....do a google search


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Sorry cant help you.....do a google search


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

sounds like....a black niger trigger. Triggers come in all sizes and colors. If it has the same tail of other triggers you've seen, that's what it is, if the tail is different, then I dunno.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Yup, I had a niger trigger as well as a huma huma and a clown trigger.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

They are also knoen as Pacific Queen Triggers


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

so they are a trigger fish then.are they easy to keep.

also it had a tail like a trigger but it didint move it very often. it used its 2 top and bottom fins to move.

what is the smallest tank size in which one could live in.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

is the fish you speak about?

niger triiger..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

more black but it looks exactly like that. and its teeth are really long to.is that yours


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

yea it's black niger trigger fish.....they get pretty big my friend had one about a foot or more.........they are mean little SOB..........kill anything in sight.......


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

the niger trigger is one of the least aggressive trigger fish, not sAying it isnt pretty mena but compared to the huma, clown, queen, and rectangular it is the calmest


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

thats one nice lookin niger trigger............ i heard they are real skittish???? i also heard that triggers bark underwater and you can hear it??? kinda like a dog????


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah they are Awesome, i got one about 2 months ago, he is one mean SOB. Taken a run a my hands before. They are quasi skittish but not once they get used to their tank. Then it is chaos.... here is a pic of my guy


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am thinking about getting him since he is cheap to. what would i 
need to maintain him. o wait he is saltwater. damn


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i am thinking about getting him since he is cheap to. what would i
> need to maintain him. o wait he is saltwater. damn










dam thats a funny statement
and they are pretty easy to keep alive and very agrresive towards smaller tankmates


----------

